# 2009 HARC Toys-For-Tots at Mike's - December 12th 2009



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ladies and Gents, if there is one single HARC race you can make this year, this is the one to make! There are few better charities than the Toys-For-Tots organization. Every year we take a truckload of toys to a drop off point, and bring truckload of smiles to some needy children on Christmas morning who otherwise probably wouldn't get anything. There are few things that warm my heart more than thinking of a smiling, happy child on Christmas day!

So, here's the drill........

Normal entry fee is $25 for the first class, and $10 for the second.

Bring a NEW toy valued at $10 or greater and receive a $10 discount off your entry fee!

There are usually a LARGE amount of entries at these races, so get there early for some practice time and a good pit spot!

There are no payouts at this race, but EVERYONE gets -1 point off of there season total for participating!

AAAANNNNNDDDDDD, I've been working on some sponsorship for this event, and lots of people have come through! I've got 50+ prizes, valued at approx $800+!!!!!

So, just to give you a little sneak preview........each one of those certificates are worth $35 to Proline BTW......


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I always did love this race and looked forward to it each year! I'm VERY happy to see that you are continuing it Courtney! And how awesome is it that you got sponsors to kick in prizes! WOW! I don't recall that at the races I raced before for TFT's!

Have fun and I hope you guys get a haul of toys for the kiddos!

PD2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, these are all going to be given away via random draw......so just showing up gives you a good chance of winning something!


----------



## JeremyTrahan (Oct 5, 2009)

Any idea what time racing will start? Several of us are interested and may even drag some of those La boys with us


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Races are going to start at 11AM........bring it fellas! 

And make sure to bring some toys along witcha!


----------



## JeremyTrahan (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks courtney see you at the race


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Myself and a few other LA boys will be there, see you guys on the 12th


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright!!!!! That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I plan on coming to drop off a couple toys and say hello. Depending on the weather, I may bring the little guy out.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jeremy and Colby, Thanks for coming out and racing with us for the kiddos,,,now if I can wrangle some Houston guys to race out your way that would be awsome!!!


----------



## JeremyTrahan (Oct 5, 2009)

No problem Paul sounds like a plan anytime you guys wanna come. We got 4 confirmed and working on a few more


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Jeremy and Colby, Thanks for coming out and racing with us for the kiddos,,,now if I can wrangle some Houston guys to race out your way that would be awsome!!!


Hold your horses, there is something in the works to solve that!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

alleman designs said:


> Hold your horses, there is something in the works to solve that!!


 haha, I should have known...you know I am there!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

JeremyTrahan said:


> No problem Paul sounds like a plan anytime you guys wanna come. We got 4 confirmed and working on a few more


 Awsome, see you guys there!!!..eerrr, here!!!


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

What classes will be run at Toys for tots. Will electric 1/8 buggy be combined with nitro. 
For lipos do you all require hard case?
Trying to get my RC8e and SC10 Mod done in time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

There are no limitations on how your electrics are set up. Only limit is that if there are enough CORR trucks, we often split them into stock and mod. And yes, electric 1/8 buggy and truggy run with nitro.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> There are no limitations on how your electrics are set up. Only limit is that if there are enough CORR trucks, we often split them into stock and mod. And yes, electric 1/8 buggy and truggy run with nitro.


 I would guess that if enought of each class shows up, they should split it up....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

insaneracin2003 said:


> I would guess that if enought of each class shows up, they should split it up....


Been down this road.......splitting is a no-go for the remainder of this season and next.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Why....*

It's not in the same class. We run nitro buggy.... JMO.....I don't like racing electric buggies. Yes they are faster, and don't have to pit. Or won't, say what you like, Cheaters never win......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Electrics have mandatory pit stops at HARC races.....once every 10 minutes. This issue has been addressed at LENGTH. You guys just need to race with us more often and you'd see that all of that whole debate has been resolved and we all play fair.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Merdith said:


> It's not in the same class. We run nitro buggy.... JMO.....I don't like racing electric buggies. Yes they are faster, and don't have to pit. Or won't, say what you like, Cheaters never win......


-1


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Electrics have mandatory pit stops at HARC races.....once every 10 minutes. This issue has been addressed at LENGTH. You guys just need to race with us more often and you'd see that all of that whole debate has been resolved and we all play fair.


That's why I'm getting back into buggies after 4 years as electric offroad 1/8 has come a long ways. Electric you don't need a dedicated pit man. Was always a PTA to round up someone to pit in nitro. :headknock Wanted to race 1/10 electric, but the tracks were not set up to be 1/10 usable. Every track was going through their "big air" phase. I think the electric class will grow, so maybe in 2011 we can be seperated.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's the thought Rick........maybe by that time the class will be big enough.

OK fellas, only 5 more days!!! Go load up on toys, get your gear ready, and get there early!

Anyone coming out for their first time? First time in a long time?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That's the thought Rick........maybe by that time the class will be big enough.
> 
> OK fellas, only 5 more days!!! Go load up on toys, get your gear ready, and get there early!
> 
> Anyone coming out for their first time? First time in a long time?


 I will be there, if I can remember how to drive these lil things....
CV, I was not busting yer chops on the gas/elec calss split. I didnt remember that it was a HARC event....slipped my mind. I was thinking it was just a TFT race....my badd.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

quite alright my friend......don't worry, I never take anything on the internet personally......nor should anyone else on this forum.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Cool*

You know I think your the man Courtney, it's not your fault that electric 1/8th scale cars are popular. I don't disagree with you, I do tend to see that if there is an edge, people will take it. the electric buggies are really cool, but at mikes the 1/10 scale buggies would be the ticket. When you have a new driver in 1/8th electric keeping up with me and 20 years of racing experience, it seems a little unfair, or worse a super talented driver who gets an electric buggy just to have an edge, it is a little frustrating. I play fair and want to win fairly, but some drivers cut the track too and that is frusrating too...I've told you who does it, and gets away with it every time I race and am ahead of them.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Merdith said:


> You know I think your the man Courtney, it's not your fault that electric 1/8th scale cars are popular. I don't disagree with you, I do tend to see that if there is an edge, people will take it. the electric buggies are really cool, but at mikes the 1/10 scale buggies would be the ticket. When you have a new driver in 1/8th electric keeping up with me and 20 years of racing experience, it seems a little unfair, or worse a super talented driver who gets an electric buggy just to have an edge, it is a little frustrating. I play fair and want to win fairly, but some drivers cut the track too and that is frusrating too...I've told you who does it, and gets away with it every time I race and am ahead of them.


You can tell me if someone is cutting the track here at Mikes. I will stop it..And don't take this the wrong way but....It's not the car beating you electric is not that BIG of an edge lol. Drivers will Inprove faster with electric because the learning cruve is alot smaller no tuning..


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Man this might make some guys mad, but
I will tell someone getting into 1/8 now days go elec, but when you want to really want to start racing competitively go nitro.

+1 Phil
Drivers will Inprove faster with electric because the learning cruve is alot smaller no tuning..


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Phil
BTW The guys from LA want to know if the track will be open for practice on Friday evening.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Mark, you're not the only one....I agree with you. My cousin was asking me about getting in the other day and I found myself saying, "electric is flat out easier to get started with", but once you hear/feel/see/smell a nitro engine, it's kind of hard to resist!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> , but once you hear/feel/see/smell a nitro engine, it's kind of hard to resist!


Funny you say that cause I was out this weekend at Mikes with my son to watch some racing and the kid wasn't interested.....it was just to quite.:doowapsta


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Good points. Mark is right the tuning and maintenance make getting better harder with nitro. But like phil suggested since i've gone electric and its easier to maintain, i spend at least twice as much time actually driving the car and getting those skillz up. Take note of that on a practice night, you guys might like nitro for the sound and the tinkering but at the cost of actual "hand on controller" practice run time. Car performance wise, there are pros and cons that make them a wash imo.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hmmmm*

I built my first electric buggy when I was 13, no one helped me, finding out how to build these cars is the fun part. We work on them quite often, and if your afraid of that then it might not last. I bought my first buggy, an ofna a few years later, and the only problem I had was finding the right fuel, it was all airplane fuel that only had synthetic oil so it was frustrating for a month until I realized I needed car fuel with castor bean oil, hehe, It was around 1990.Tuning my engine has made it more interesting for me. It's made the hobby stay around for 20 years for me. I raced electric for a long time because there wasn't many people who had them so I continued to race rc10's and ran my nitro 1/8th buggy out in fields and made my own jumps and learned so much doing that. they wouldn't even let me drive it at the track. I waited patiently to finally race more when I left SWT state and found the time to race in Austin at N control. Finally there was a class for my favorite type of buggy. It was growing fast. If you want to race electric get an rc10 or an sc10 but if you want a 1/8 th electric buggy go drive it at the track on practice days, go take your kid to an open field and teach him how to drive and learn to work on it, this is not an instant hobby, it takes work. It's just not the same racing class. it's not as much fun for the electric guys either without their own class, it's like when truggies came out and before that the 1/10 scale stadium trucks, make your own class, I'll marshall for ya with great respect, just stay off my, and our turf. I waited so can you. Besides those rigs cost some bucks to keep up with, battery wars, whover can buy the best electric motors and speed controls and batteries have an advantage, that's why nitro buggy is so much fun, anyone can buy a 150 dollar engine from novarossi, and throwa decent servo in it and win. My first race in Nitro buggy I ran a 4 port force in my original inferno with a stock futaba 3003 or whatever it was in steering and throttle. I had to slow down to turn, but my car stayed running strong with plastic shocks and won 1st place every weekend at Houston rc an electric track we borrowed every other weekend on saturday. Learn to race in the respective classes. there is enough classes prob too many. Sc trucks, truggies, buggies rc10's 4wd 1/10 scale, stadium trucks gas electric, this stuff is expensive, and jumping on the newest thing to get a new ride and win is silly. Practice, learn drive what's racing. Right now it's all about 1/8th nitro buggies and truggies, rc10's and 4wd 1/10 scale electric buggies. Get one and race it and learn. I want racing to stay around and if it gets too watered down you will see a decline, I saw it with electric buggies in the mid 90's, and it can happen again....

Thanks for listening.

Mad Dog


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got word from Amainhobbies and they're sending even more prize packs! So, we're probably up to about $1000 worth of give-aways at this point! Thanks to John Taylor at Amaihhobbies.com!

Again, this stuff will be given away at random draw! Podium finishes at this race are for bragging rights only (I foresee some SERIOUS smack talking is going to happen afterwards!). 

You have about a 60-80% chance of winning swag at this race just by showing up and partitipating! 60+ people will walk away with goodies, and approximately 25-35 of those will walk away with prizes worth more than you actually paid to buy a toy and to enter!

4 more days!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Merdith said:


> I built my first electric buggy when I was 13, no one helped me, finding out how to build these cars is the fun part. We work on them quite often, and if your afraid of that then it might not last. I bought my first buggy, an ofna a few years later, and the only problem I had was finding the right fuel, it was all airplane fuel that only had synthetic oil so it was frustrating for a month until I realized I needed car fuel with castor bean oil, hehe, It was around 1990.Tuning my engine has made it more interesting for me. It's made the hobby stay around for 20 years for me. I raced electric for a long time because there wasn't many people who had them so I continued to race rc10's and ran my nitro 1/8th buggy out in fields and made my own jumps and learned so much doing that. they wouldn't even let me drive it at the track. I waited patiently to finally race more when I left SWT state and found the time to race in Austin at N control. Finally there was a class for my favorite type of buggy. It was growing fast. If you want to race electric get an rc10 or an sc10 but if you want a 1/8 th electric buggy go drive it at the track on practice days, go take your kid to an open field and teach him how to drive and learn to work on it, this is not an instant hobby, it takes work. It's just not the same racing class. it's not as much fun for the electric guys either without their own class, it's like when truggies came out and before that the 1/10 scale stadium trucks, make your own class, I'll marshall for ya with great respect, just stay off my, and our turf. I waited so can you. Besides those rigs cost some bucks to keep up with, battery wars, whover can buy the best electric motors and speed controls and batteries have an advantage, that's why nitro buggy is so much fun, anyone can buy a 150 dollar engine from novarossi, and throwa decent servo in it and win. My first race in Nitro buggy I ran a 4 port force in my original inferno with a stock futaba 3003 or whatever it was in steering and throttle. I had to slow down to turn, but my car stayed running strong with plastic shocks and won 1st place every weekend at Houston rc an electric track we borrowed every other weekend on saturday. Learn to race in the respective classes. there is enough classes prob too many. Sc trucks, truggies, buggies rc10's 4wd 1/10 scale, stadium trucks gas electric, this stuff is expensive, and jumping on the newest thing to get a new ride and win is silly. Practice, learn drive what's racing. Right now it's all about 1/8th nitro buggies and truggies, rc10's and 4wd 1/10 scale electric buggies. Get one and race it and learn. I want racing to stay around and if it gets too watered down you will see a decline, I saw it with electric buggies in the mid 90's, and it can happen again....
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Mad Dog


Not everyone has the time or patience to build a kit or learn to tune the nitro cars you love so much..Everything changes including our toy cars. For you to post that people should not buy or race the newest thing out there is insanity..Nitro or eletric who cares they are at the track racing..Just about everything in your post is false and or negative I'm very glad not everyone has your view or our hobby would be doomed..
Go play in a field pfttttttt. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

calm down people........wrong thread and wrong place for this discussion.

let's keep this one positive! 

BTW, Phil, I'm pretty sure MD didn't mean anything, and MD, same goes for Phil......both of you are calm, cool, nice guys.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> calm down people........wrong thread and wrong place for this discussion.
> 
> let's keep this one positive!
> 
> BTW, Phil, I'm pretty sure MD didn't mean anything, and MD, same goes for Phil......both of you are calm, cool, nice guys.


Sorry Courtney.. I just got fired up..hwell:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just like I got fired up over on the other HARC Points thread....it happens...no biggie!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

My wife has to work. Maybe I can come towards the end of the qualifiers or somethign. It's this or next weekend. Save a prize for me I'll take a tee shirt....lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gotta sign up to be able to win!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*I thought it was a sweet story...*

I guess we all have our own perceptions. I thing the new 1/8th scale electric buggies are tricked out, just not a class yet. In the future when there is, I'll probably race one to check it out, but right now it's about nitro buggies, so learn to tune them, and don't be afraid to work on them.Tuning is what keeps people in the hobby. Like I said tuning is what makes rc car racing, not just wining races. You never see motocross guys working on their bikes, dragsters, F1, racing? It is all about building, tuning. On every level. The electric buggies are even more precise about setup, and tuning than nitro. they have their own set of things to work on and tune. there is no easy way in off road. I want to see people go to the track and race all night, I love to see new people show up, heck I will help them tune their cars, If they neglect their cars or take the easy route, they maight get discouraged. I am known for helping in any way. I've built cars for people, for free. Especially kids. Who do you think helped smiley when he was 13 years old? The electric scene seems a little flash in the pan right now but later it might do really well. That's good, but on raceday the cars winning are nitro buggies.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I am glad that I had so much help when I was younger. Back then, You also had more Factory Guys to help you as well. In Houston, David Joor, Frosty St. Clair, Steven Fereday, Rhette Mcnair, Randon Hayes, Tony Newhouse and many more always helped me out. Would not be where I am today without everyone that has helped me out in the beginning. It does not matter if its Electric or Nitro, Everybody needs help in the beginning.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Impressed..*

I remember how impressed I was when you, Smiley, showed up at the track with your brother and dad. I loved to see dads being interested in their kids, still do, you were so quiet and shy, and me and the other guys enjoyed helping you guys in any way. I could tell you were really interested and a great driver too, it's nice to see your still racing and still fast too, and a super nice guy too. I had a blast racing yall the other day. Oh yeah your brother did a great job announcing too, thanks Dan...

Take it easy,

M.D.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

awh. jk
+1
I know smiley, you and your brother have done a great job for RC in the Houston area. Keep it up.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Just got word from Amainhobbies and they're sending even more prize packs! So, we're probably up to about $1000 worth of give-aways at this point! Thanks to John Taylor at Amaihhobbies.com!
> 
> Again, this stuff will be given away at random draw! Podium finishes at this race are for bragging rights only (I foresee some SERIOUS smack talking is going to happen afterwards!).
> 
> ...


Wow well I guess I'll hold off till after the Toys for Tots race to place my Amainhobbies order, who knows what I could win. Great job Courtney!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yes, I would do that Rubine. I have a quite a few $35 proline GC's and I'm not sure how many/how much the Amain ones are, but I've been told they're on their way.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Merdith said:


> It's just not the same racing class. it's not as much fun for the electric guys either without their own class, it's like when truggies came out and before that the 1/10 scale stadium trucks, make your own class, I'll marshall for ya with great respect, just stay off my, and our turf. I waited so can you. Besides those rigs cost some bucks to keep up with, battery wars, whover can buy the best electric motors and speed controls and batteries have an advantage, that's why nitro buggy is so much fun, anyone can buy a 150 dollar engine from novarossi, and throwa decent servo in it and win. M


Actually its no fun running by ourselves in Electric thats why we want to run with you gas guys. As for big $$$ electrical set ups having the advantage? no way! I recently down graded to a lower rpm motor and run dirt cheap lower C rating $40 china packs and the slower more consistent power helped my run times (thanks for that tip David Joor). Gas or electric its your driving and consistency man.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Cool*

I see your point. Get er done....What buggy do you run? That new HB buggy looks sick in the magazine. I like the front motor that gives the esc more room, it looks more balanced. Heck I want one now. How good is the hb electronics. I really don't know much about lipos and the bigger escs and motors. Would that car work with the stock electronics? Or would it be better to convert my 808.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG convert your 808. I just think Xray is better quality car than HB. I like tekin because they run cool and can tune from the ESC. But castle is great quality and a tad cheaper. See my post on elect motor mount for that, then all you need is battery tray.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Easy Guys...We're all on the same team here! The point is to keep our passion alive and to encourage/help new comers to the hobby whether gas or electric. I just prefer electric over gas becuase I don't have a whole lot of extra time for clean up. Plus electric allows me to devote more time to the car setup instead of making sure the engine is tuned correctly. Both gas and electric have their good and bad points but we shouldn't discourage or shun anyone just because they prefer gas over electric or vise versa. The point is that we are all out there to have fun, enjoy the commerodery, and to mix it up a little bit. R/C Car racing has been my passion for over 25 years. I've seen many changes and I expect to see more. It's how we react to those changes that defines us. Now that I have said that...Let's get out there and mix it up!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I plan on making the race this weekend but may be an hour or two late. So dont give my raffle ticket away...lol. J/k

I haven't raced in 2 months i need some track time. Set up and maintenance check tonight!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Karl, make sure and come and see me if you sign up late to make sure you get a raffle ticket.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just before we start racing, I will be needing to get EVERYONE on the track with their cars lined up (like we did in May), pile up all the toys that everyone brought, and hold the sponsor banners so we can get a picture. I need to send it back to the sponsors so they will know their donations got put to good use and they'll help us again next year! Hopefully, it will bring us even more sponsors and we can get even MORE stuff next year!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be there!!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Doc Hepner said:


> Easy Guys...We're all on the same team here! The point is to keep our passion alive and to encourage/help new comers to the hobby whether gas or electric. I just prefer electric over gas becuase I don't have a whole lot of extra time for clean up. Plus electric allows me to devote more time to the car setup instead of making sure the engine is tuned correctly. Both gas and electric have their good and bad points but we shouldn't discourage or shun anyone just because they prefer gas over electric or vise versa. The point is that we are all out there to have fun, enjoy the commerodery, and to mix it up a little bit. R/C Car racing has been my passion for over 25 years. I've seen many changes and I expect to see more. It's how we react to those changes that defines us. Now that I have said that...Let's get out there and mix it up!!!


Exactly my thoughts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Three mo' days fellas!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey C_V, take some pictures and send to the major publishers maybe we can get posted. Possibly they can put it in their agenda next year to visit Houston during that race.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Smiley said:


> I am glad that I had so much help when I was younger. Back then, You also had more Factory Guys to help you as well. In Houston, David Joor, Frosty St. Clair, Steven Fereday, Rhette Mcnair, Randon Hayes, Tony Newhouse and many more always helped me out. Would not be where I am today without everyone that has helped me out in the beginning. It does not matter if its Electric or Nitro, Everybody needs help in the beginning.


Yup!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just to update the prize status:

I just got the following items from Amainhobbies.com
(4) Pro-fit Amain caps
(5) Amain T-shirts
(4) 3' x 5' Banners
(2) $15 GC's
(2) $25 GC's
(2) $50 GC's

So, that's a total of $635 in Gift Certificates between Proline and Amain hobbies.....19 total! 

Not to mention all the other swag......well over $1000 total value now! 

If we get 100 entries, then you've got about a 60-70% chance of walking away with something!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man....gonna be a long day today! All I want to do is go home and put the finishing touches on getting ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

If i can get some help I'm going to race..Need to try my new car.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

What class are you running? If you can teach me how to run the race, I'll be glad to help you Phil.

Roger


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it time yet.......my clock is on matrix mode here.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Phil, I'll be there early tomorrow. Teach me how to run the system and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

It's race day! Good luck everybody.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I would say the race was a success judging by the pile of toys we had.

It was great seeing some old friends such as Erick and Allen making appearances. We hope the best for both of our friends for speedy recoveries.

A huge thanks to Richard for the fastest battery swap in history..I'm guessing 25 seconds. I still managed to bring home 3rd.

Here are some pics


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Had a blast today!!! Lots of toys!! thanx Phill for giving 1 of your toys to my son, he had his eyes on way to many toys (trust me, nice turnout) and Phill again thanx for your support!

Oh and i took a few pics, here is one of them


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Definitely an awesome day! I will post up my pictures of all the toys and prizes we gave away tomorrow.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good job guys!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

That was a very fun race. Great job organizing Courtney!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks to: 
Mike's Hobby Shop for having us, and Phil for running a good race 
Victory R/C for hooking us up with Great Planes 
Horizon Hobby 
AmainHobbies.com 
Proline Racing 
Porter Volunteer Fire Departement for picking up our Toys! 
All the LA folks that showed up

Don't let the picture fool you, those tables were JAM PACKED full of toys. The VFD guys thought the whole thing was really cool!

We even had enough prizes so that everyone there won something.....some even walked away with two prizes!

I will post up details about those Proline GC's next week for those of you who got them......


----------



## JeremyTrahan (Oct 5, 2009)

Had a great time racing with all you guys, i appreciate all the hospitality yall showed us out of towners. it was a good cause and alot of fun. Special thanks to Courtney for all your hard work cant wait for the next one.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Where are the results?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

jasonwipf said:


> That was a very fun race. Great job organizing Courtney!


Here here!

Excellent effort Court.

Another thanks to Phil for running and great race.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome job Courtney on continuing this race! I always thought it was THE most important race of the entire year! And awesome job to all participants for the haul of toys for the kids! Sounds like a great time was had and the needs of children will be met - what's more important than that??

Congrats on a successful event!

PD2


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good job fellas! Sorry I couldn't make it. Hopefully next year I can.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

awsome racing guys.
Thanks to all the guys from La. that came out.
Colby, sorry about your bad luck dude.
I knew I had a problem when my first qualifier was super slick with crime m2's. looked in the box and had the same dang set of tires as back up....ggrrrr. i really need to buy me some tires.....
Awsome event CV and Mike's Hobby Shop....I am sure we made some kiddos Christmas wish come true.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

To all those who won the Proline Gift Certificates, I have an email in to my contact with them and will advise on how to redeem them.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Really bummed that I missed the race. Didn't have my RC8e done in time. 
What buggy tires seemed to work the best on Saturday?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> To all those who won the Proline Gift Certificates, I have an email in to my contact with them and will advise on how to redeem them.


Please cross out the expiration date, and put:

"PER JESSICA" underneath it.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> awsome racing guys.
> Thanks to all the guys from La. that came out.
> Colby, sorry about your bad luck dude.
> I knew I had a problem when my first qualifier was super slick with crime m2's. looked in the box and had the same dang set of tires as back up....ggrrrr. i really need to buy me some tires.....
> Awsome event CV and Mike's Hobby Shop....I am sure we made some kiddos Christmas wish come true.....


no, Mark just needed to be there. lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

slickrick said:


> Really bummed that I missed the race. Didn't have my RC8e done in time.
> What buggy tires seemed to work the best on Saturday?


An RC8 won..


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> An RC8 won..


NOOO... it was a Mugen mbx6 with RC8 stickers....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I think some people are confused round cheer....


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> An RC8 won..


Yeah it was an RC8 but he could win with a shoe box.


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Courtney, you run a GREAT SHOW!!! What a great day! I don't know if it was the Christmas Spirit or the natural buzz of knowing I solidly secured 9th in the Truggy Race--it was just a great day!

Troy, I'm glad young Ethan liked the toy. We need to get him a slash for his 4th birthday. Many thanks again to you for pitting for me again. I somehow missed seeing Alan and Eric there. I hope I didn't walk right past you guys. I hope to see you at the next race.........The New England Journal of Medicine is just about to publish the findings of a study showing that there is no better therapy than racing RC. Be sure to ask your doctor about it. He'll be impressed that you know these things.

It was great great having the Louisiana guys (and one very talented young girl) racing with us. Nice bunch of people, serious racers. They say that tracks are bigger in Louisiana--Much Bigger!!! Naturally, that hurt a little, but my therapist tells me I will probably get over it in the next several years and shouldn't rush to sell my Texas flags. Rather, face my fears and go and race at these huge tracks. If you guys are still monitoring 2cool, -please let us know when would be a good time to come and race the track just East of the border. 

Can't wait till the next one!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

*Racing in Louisiana*

I am working on a race over there soon.
trust me, if you check 2cool you will know about it.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

you da man Mark.
Phil Gundy, not only are the tracks big but the people out there are great and not to mention the awsome food.....Finishline Raceway has been awarded a RCPro South Division Race there...Very Good time!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's some more pictures from the race......

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z163/HoustonAreaRC/2009%20HARC%20Toys%20For%20Tots%20Race/


----------

